# Quidditch World Cup VII, taken with 6D



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 17, 2014)

Some of my fave shots from the Quidditch World Cup VII in North Myrtle Beach, SC two weekends ago. Taken with the 6D and the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 17, 2014)

You're pictures are good - nice sharp shallow dof action shots with the 6D, but what _are_ those guys doing !?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 17, 2014)

I would hold off playing this game until flying brooms (with nice, soft seats) are widely available. This just looks like trouble to me. You do NOT want to fall on your broom!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 17, 2014)

They are playing quidditch! The sport based off the broomstick sport of the Harry Potter series. The third photo is a seeker(yellow headband) trying to catch the snitch(the snitch sock with the ball). The players with the white headbands are chasers which attempt to shoot the quaffle(the slightly deflated volleyball) into one of three hoops. The green headband marks a keeper which is responsible for guarding the hoops but also does what chasers do. 

If you fall off your broom, you have to run back and touch your hoops before resuming play. The black headband denotes the beater position in which they use dodgeballs to knock players off their broom(like dodgeball, if you're hit, you are out.)

As shown here with the purple bludger thrown in order to void the shot made by the chaser.





It's a full contact co-ed sport. It gets rough at times but it's a ton of fun.





I also play quidditch but our school's team isn't competitive.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 17, 2014)

Well ! I've heard of 'holding your own' in competition but this gives the phrase a whole new meaning.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 17, 2014)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> Some of my fave shots from the Quidditch World Cup VII in North Myrtle Beach, SC two weekends ago.



Is this another of those "*World Cups* that only really involve Americans?   8)


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually there were several international teams(mainly in canada)! The second photo is a player from the University of Sydney. We had Australia, Canada and a UK snitch


----------

